# pregnancy and due date



## dcwheeler (May 2, 2004)

I have a chiuahahua and she is pregnant. I honestly do not know when the mating event happened, so can someone give me some tips on what to do now. Boots looks like she is going to explode, so I would appreciate some help quickly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

About the due dates, I don't know, but I know there are a few people here who breed who may be able to tell you more specifically.

I do know that Chihuahuas, because of their size, often have problems with pregnancy. Not only are they small dogs, but the puppies are born with very large heads, so a C-Section is necessary in many cases.

The most obvious thing to do is take your dog to the vet. The vet will be able to tell you whether your dog is pregnant or not and give you an estimate on when the pups will be born. And most ESPECIALLY with a Chihuahua, given that you are not experienced in breeding, your vet should become your best friend for a while. If your dog needs a C-Section, the vet will have to perform it, and in a timely manner.

Gestation is, I believe, about 60 days in dogs. And your dog CAN DIE if something goes wrong. I have also heard of false pregnancies being common, which carry their own health risks. And animals can even be carrying dead pups, which can decompose in the womb.

So, VET.

Here is a site with a detailed pregnancy calendar.
http://www.ivis.org/advances/Concannon/concannon/chapter_frm.asp?LA=1

Here is a site with some information about canine pregnancy
http://allsands.com/Pets/Dogs/caninepregnancy_sdx_gn.htm


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Also:

_
Day 1
First day of mating.
48 hours after the first mating the bitch should be mated again. Subsequent matings occurring over a period of time enhance the chances of fertilization taking place.
The spermatozoa migrate up through the cervix.

Day 2
Sperm travel searching for a mature ripened eggs.

Days 2-3 
Spermatozoa reach the eggs in the oviducts.

Days 3-4
Fertilization occurs in the oviducts which lead from the ovaries to the uterus.

Days 4-6
Fertilized eggs migrate down the oviducts and into the uterine horns.
The migration continue to enable even spacing of the embryos. 
During this migration the eggs will grow into a blastocystes. 

Days 12-14
The blastocystes implant in the wall of the uterus.

Days 12-26
The blastocystes will grow into an embryos.
During the next two weeks the important organs will develop.

Days 15-22
Dams nipples begin to pink enlarge.
The fur on the dams belly and around the nipples may become thinner.

Days 21-28
Morning sickness might occur due to hormonal changes or stretching and distension of the uterus. Dam may appear a bit apathetic. She may be off her feed for a while and vomit from time to time.
Feeding the dam several meals spaced throughout the day might help.
Your veterinarian may want to prescribe a drug to relax the uterus.

Days 26-30
An experienced person (a breeder or a veterinarian) can tell by careful palpation whether the dam is pregnant.
It's now the best time to do this because the embryos are walnut-sized now and easy to count.

Day 29
Start to increase the dams food ration.
Don't overfeed, excessive weight gain should be avoided.
The foetuses are now and are fully developed miniature dogs.

Day 34
The Dams abdomen starts to get larger.

Day 48
It's very easy now to feel the puppies, counting them might be a bit more difficult.

Day 47-55
Dam begins to spend a lot more time in self-grooming.
Her breasts become even more swollen.
She may become a bit restlessness and begin to search for a suitable place to have her puppies.

Day 49
The dam might lose her appetite during this period. Her abdomen can be crowded with puppies.
It is better to feed several smaller meals spaced throughout the day.
You can easily detect abdominal movement now.

Day 49-64
Nipples and vulva should be gently cleaned with warm water, you might want to trim the hairs surrounding the nipples, to allow easier access for the puppies to suck.

Day 59-62
Milky fluid may be expressed from the nipples.

Day 60
You might want to start taking the dams rectal temperature each morning and evening.

Day 63
Twelve to 24 hours before she is due to deliver, the dams rectal temperature may drop from 101 to 98 degrees.
Clear discharge from the vulva might occur.

Day 64
Expected date of whelp. Of course this is just an average. Whelping may take place from the 59th to the 65th day. Puppies born before the 58th day will probably be too young to survive.
_

But take her to the vet the next opportunity.


----------

